# Keep GMG Daniel Boone or  Buy a Rec Tec



## finkster (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to decide if I sell my GMG which has done me know wrong and buy another GMG but go bigger Jim Bowie. I really like the quality of the Rectec and the size of the hopper. Plus the cooking area is larger.  Just some features are limited on the Rectec compared to the GMG. The GMG have the wifi control and meat probe built in but small hopper.  Rectec I would have to buy a external temp probe and without a thermal blanket for the cold smokes how will it hold the heat. 
Looking for any input or maybe suggestions.


----------



## marauderer (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a Rec Tec and a GMG DC wifi.  There is no perfect grill out there.  They all need to be tweaked and or modified to make them the best they can be.  I really like my Rec Tec but it isn't perfect.  I would like to have a second shelf, I would like it to sit higher so I don't have to bend over so much.  If you like your current GMG with the exception of size I would say just get a bigger model.


----------



## seenred (Nov 26, 2014)

I would agree with Marauderer on this.  I also have a Rec Tec and am very happy with it...but I know plenty of GMG owners who are also very happy.  I believe both of these cookers are great values for the price.  Since you are familiar with (and happy with) the GMG already, I'd say go with what you know and get the bigger Jim Bowie. 

As far as the hopper size goes...my opinion is the 40 lb. hopper in the Rec Tec is almost overkill.  I've never had a cook last so long that I would need to burn more than 20 lbs. of pellets in one use...so the 20 lb. hopper in the GMG should always be adequate.

Both of these pits are good products...you can't really make a wrong choice here.

Good luck, and let us know which way you go!

Red


----------



## finkster (Nov 27, 2014)

After thinking about this I think I'm going to keep your my GMG and I am going to order the wifi control for my grill. The controller is alot less than a new grill, plus the dealer is willing to buy back my old control.  Thank you for all the input.


----------



## marauderer (Nov 27, 2014)

finkster said:


> After thinking about this I think I'm going to keep your my GMG and I am going to order the wifi control for my grill. The controller is alot less than a new grill, plus the dealer is willing to buy back my old control. Thank you for all the input.


Great idea.  I wish you well with your new wifi controller.


----------



## bear55 (Nov 28, 2014)

I love my Rec Tec.


----------



## cactusron (Dec 30, 2014)

finkster said:


> After thinking about this I think I'm going to keep your my GMG and I am going to order the wifi control for my grill. The controller is alot less than a new grill, plus the dealer is willing to buy back my old control.  Thank you for all the input.



Great choice.  Love my Jim Bowie with the new wifi controller.  Can't beat the extra space on it!

Have fun.


----------

